
Dot Dot Dot HTML5 Game - thefox
http://lalo.li/ddd/
======
DrScump
A rulesheet would be nice. Also a larger and maybe black score (some
background colors seem to wash it out).

Also, some hole orientations are just about unreachable (corners), so perhaps
exclude within an inch of a corner or a dot's width of an edge.

------
franze
Thx, I will add some readme and docs and then it will be MIT on github

------
steanne
ellipsis.

